# Winador question



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey fellas! 

So ive got an eye on a 30 bottle limit wine cooler.
To transform it into a wineador, do i need a fan in there to circulate the air? Any ideas


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

drunktoad said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> So ive got an eye on a 30 bottle limit wine cooler.
> To transform it into a wineador, do i need a fan in there to circulate the air? Any ideas


A fan will certainly help to keep the rh consistent throughout the winedor. There are a plethora of threads here that deal with all of the specifics. Is the model you're looking at thermoelectric or does it have a condenser?


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

coachdread said:


> A fan will certainly help to keep the rh consistent throughout the winedor. There are a plethora of threads here that deal with all of the specifics. Is the model you're looking at thermoelectric or does it have a condenser?


Hmm good question. Its on a classified site. Ill have to look into it.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

fans will defiantly help with air circulation to help keep a consistent RH. with its size i would guess its a compressor unit. even if it is a compressor you can still use it as long as you dont plug it in and run the compressor. so if you dont have problems with temperature and can get a good deal on it go with it!


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> fans will defiantly help with air circulation to help keep a consistent RH. with its size i would guess its a compressor unit. even if it is a compressor you can still use it as long as you dont plug it in and run the compressor. so if you dont have problems with temperature and can get a good deal on it go with it!


I do need it for temp control as my living arrangement at this tine is not air conditionned. So this summer i need my sticks in a controled environent..

Do the newair units they have on amazon any good for my situation? Ones with cedar trays and whole kit ?!?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

drunktoad said:


> I do need it for temp control as my living arrangement at this tine is not air conditionned. So this summer i need my sticks in a controled environent..
> 
> Do the newair units they have on amazon any good for my situation? Ones with cedar trays and whole kit ?!?


newair actually makes wineadors with the drawers and shelves

NewAir CC-280E - Cigar Cooler

http://www.walmart.com/ip/48891818?...5818674&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=182744913154&veh=sem

all you will need is your humidity media some hygrometers and maybe some fans for circulation!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a Newair 280E and am very happy with it. Very quiet, comes with 4 shelves and 2 drawers and with a 9x13 tray of KL, maintains Rh of 62-63% like a champ with a temp of 65F
Check Air n water and wayfair- sometimes you can get them for a steal.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have been looking at the Whynter winador on Amazon. I have already filled my 100 ct desk humi and bought some Tupperware. I do like this setup for my office.
http://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-251S-Stainless-Cooler-Humidor/dp/B00KO90H6Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453378082&sr=8-1&keywords=winador


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> I have been looking at the Whynter winador on Amazon. I have already filled my 100 ct desk humi and bought some Tupperware. I do like this setup for my office.
> Amazon.com: Whynter CHC-251S Stainless Steel Cigar Cooler Humidor, 2.5 Cubic Feet: Appliances


Thats a nice one! 700$ canadian for me. Might have o get the smaller version but im scared my stock has outgrown it already... Which isn't so bad hehe &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

drunktoad said:


> Thats a nice one! 700$ canadian for me. Might have o get the smaller version but im scared my stock has outgrown it already... Which isn't so bad hehe &#128526;&#128526;[/QUOTE
> 
> I was originally looking at the smaller one but quickly realized I would outgrow it way too quick!


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> drunktoad said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a nice one! 700$ canadian for me. Might have o get the smaller version but im scared my stock has outgrown it already... Which isn't so bad hehe &#128526;&#128526;[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

The cheaper one says 250 cigars.. Maybe they mean coronas?


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

From what I have seen and read, I have figured about 75% of advertised capacity for any humidor. I forget what size cigars are used for the rating though


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

Ive also noticed that trend. I think the 2.5 cu. ft. whynter would be my go to as my stash keeps growing. Maybe ill smoke more in the spring/summer/ fall months. Mostly likely the case


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

TonyB6255 said:


> From what I have seen and read, I have figured about 75% of advertised capacity for any humidor. I forget what size cigars are used for the rating though


i believe a humidors storage ct comes from using Churchill size cigars because i usually smoke coronas and smaller smokes and can usually get more than what the humidor ct calls for. im a very firm believe in always going bigger when it comes to a humidor. keep an eye out on craigslist for cheaper wine coolers. as nice as the pre made wineadors are i would personally just get a wine cooler and have drawers made to fit your needs. i personally dont keep cigars in boxes so i need more drawers


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The NewAir CC-300 @*demuths1770* linked (Walmart) is the same unit as a Whynter CHC-251S, other than logo and handle. Both are advertised as 400 cigar capacity, but they will hold more. I pulled a couple of shelves out of my Whynter so I could stack boxes better and I think it could fit 600 average sized cigars.

Each drawer looks like it could handle 100 Churchills. Extra drawers can be found for about $35 each and there's room for 6 drawers (total), if you prefer them to shelves. And that would still leave room at the bottom for humidification media.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Way fair has the Newair CC300 for $329.00 with free shipping


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> From what I have seen and read, I have figured about 75% of advertised capacity for any humidor. I forget what size cigars are used for the rating though


I have an 18 bottle wineador and have roughly 200 sticks.. Mostly Robustos or larger. Some chicos but not including those in the count. Search on amazon "120mm fan" and you should be able to find a computer fan with a switch for a few bucks.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just ordered the Whynter 120. I was tempted for the bigger one but this will fit in my office much better. I also ordered another drawer for it which should increase storage. I have some Acid's that I will keep in my desktop. I have a block of five 10 count Acid cigarillo tins coming next week. Can I leave those in the tins in the humidor or remove?


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

Wish the candadian dollar would spike a little so i can get a decent price on a wine cooler. Cant buy them in canada's best buy's or any other store's..


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> I just ordered the Whynter 120. I was tempted for the bigger one but this will fit in my office much better. I also ordered another drawer for it which should increase storage. I have some Acid's that I will keep in my desktop. I have a block of five 10 count Acid cigarillo tins coming next week. Can I leave those in the tins in the humidor or remove?


I have some Cuban turbos that I just removed the cap and left them in the humidor- more exposure to the existing climate within the humidor, although I do leave the boxes intact but if the cigars have cello, I have started following curmedgeonista's idea and snip the cello on both ends.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

selpo said:


> I have some Cuban turbos that I just removed the cap and left them in the humidor- more exposure to the existing climate within the humidor, although I do leave the boxes intact but if the cigars have cello, I have started following curmedgeonista's idea and snip the cello on both ends.


Wasn't me. Maybe that was @Cigary.

Hardly any of my cigars came with cellos.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Wasn't me. Maybe that was @Cigary.
> 
> Hardly any of my cigars came with cellos.


Yep...that was moi'.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry, was under the influence of this puppy!!

Can't figure out how to rotate the photo as well:frown2:


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm looking at the NewAir wineador. I have a NewAir wine cooler now and love it. 

For a humidor this size, I want something like the Cigar Oasis Plus or something similar.

My question is, how can I run the power cord for the humidifier through the wineador? How have others done this?


thanks,

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

MaxG said:


> I'm looking at the NewAir wineador. I have a NewAir wine cooler now and love it.
> 
> For a humidor this size, I want something like the Cigar Oasis Plus or something similar.
> 
> ...


I guess you can go the drill-n-fill route to run cords. But, honestly, it's probably not necessary. Beads or KL work great in a typical wineador like the 2.5 cf ready-to-run cigar fridges from Whynter and NewAir that are popular among Puffers these days. Those are about the equivalent of a 28 bottle conversion wineador.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just purchased the Whynter 1.2 winador and will be using kitty litter for humidification. It really sounds like a no brainer to use and much cheaper than anything else


----------



## Thi nguyen (Dec 20, 2015)

This is what I got the Hydra , no need to drill , the power line it's flat come with the unit ..work great


----------

